# Who Makes an Inexpensive Steel Lugged Frame?



## Jayzonk (Aug 14, 2006)

Just wondering what company makes an inexpensive steel lugged road frame. Not looking for a Pegorelli or anything.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

I was just in a shop that carried Kona bikes. I saw some lugged steel road frames. I have absolutely no idea what those frames are intended for, how the quality is, or what they cost, but they were nice looking, new, and by Kona which is a respected, but not elite-high-end name. Check it out.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

What's inexpensive to you?


----------



## dd74 (Aug 2, 2007)

Soma Fabrication - good strong frames. Taiwanese-made, but that's no longer a factor as far as durability is concerned.


----------



## Jayzonk (Aug 14, 2006)

I would say $700 or less


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Just a lugged frame, not a complete bike?

*Soma* (some models... much of the lineup is TIG though)
(actually, scratch *Surly*- they're TIG, not lugged, 'cept for the forks)
*Craigslist*- find a good used 1980s/early 90s steel bike, like a Trek or Bridgestone. Buy it for the frame, then upgrade what parts you need to.
.


----------



## Jayzonk (Aug 14, 2006)

That's not a bad idea. A Trek or Bridgestone? Bridgestone made roadbikes too?
Basically I want one so I can learn how to make lugged frames (for fun!)


----------



## Jayzonk (Aug 14, 2006)

What other brands made steel lugged frames? If I had a complete list I'll have a better chance of finding something.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

Jayzonk said:


> What other brands made steel lugged frames? .



You're kidding, right??

Basically everyone used to make lugged steel.

Even Trek, Specialized and Giant.


----------



## Jayzonk (Aug 14, 2006)

I guess the problem is that the seller may not know the bike as "lugged" or not, so I need some easy identifiers when I'm searching. Specific models? TIG's been around for over 20 years already.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

these days, lugged + inexpensive = rarity, if not oxymoron


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

FatTireFred said:


> these days, lugged + inexpensive = rarity, if not oxymoron


Or used. There is nothing wrong with used.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

What size? Racing or touring geometry?

There are tons of top notch used steel frames out there.

I have no qualms buying used steel...alu & CF, not so much.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

The frameset (frame, fork, and a D-A headset) that I used for this build was essentially a NOS 1994 Waterford built Paramount using Reynolds 753 OS tube set and beautifully finished Henry James investment cast lugs. I paid $535 on eBay in March and built it up with Campy Chorus 11-s group. Frame, fork, and headset weigh 5.5 pounds.

Deals like this are not rare.


----------



## rdolson (Sep 2, 2003)

http://www.biketiresdirect.com/pomspd/soma_fabrications_speedster_road_sport_framefork_set/pp.htm


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

Scooper said:


> The frameset (frame, fork, and a D-A headset) that I used for this build was essentially a NOS 1994 Waterford built Paramount using Reynolds 753 OS tube set and beautifully finished Henry James investment cast lugs. I paid $535 on eBay in March and built it up with Campy Chorus 11-s group. Frame, fork, and headset weigh 5.5 pounds.
> 
> Deals like this are not rare.


What stem is that Scooper?


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

ClassicSteel71 said:


> What stem is that Scooper?


It's a Velo-Orange threadless stem adapter and stem.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

In my opinion, the Soma Speedster is a steal. Saw one in the shop a while back. Tange Prestige (a great tubeset), excellent detail and finish, versatile geometry and brazeons, lugs, lugs, and more lugs. etc.

What's not to like?


----------



## Rocket-Sauce (Nov 9, 2005)

Bob Jackson $750 shipped to US. Nice.


----------



## Thommy (Sep 23, 2003)

Try Googling Alan Wanta in So Cal.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Richard said:


> In my opinion, the Soma Speedster is a steal. Saw one in the shop a while back. Tange Prestige (a great tubeset), excellent detail and finish, versatile geometry and brazeons, lugs, lugs, and more lugs. etc.
> 
> What's not to like?


Don't hate me but... (*looks around nervously*)... I... don't... like... chromed/stainless... lugs. (unless the rest of the frame was stainless)

 

Blasphemy. Yes, I know.
.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Scooper said:


> The frameset (frame, fork, and a D-A headset) that I used for this build was essentially a NOS 1994 Waterford built Paramount using Reynolds 753 OS tube set and beautifully finished Henry James investment cast lugs. I paid $535 on eBay in March and built it up with Campy Chorus 11-s group. Frame, fork, and headset weigh 5.5 pounds.
> 
> Deals like this are not rare.


Very nice bike. But a get a quilll stem. That look horrible on a very nice bike!! :cryin:


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

DIRT BOY said:


> Very nice bike. But a get a quilll stem. That look horrible on a very nice bike!! :cryin:


I originally had a Nitto Technomic quill stem on it (110mm extension), and it was too flexy for comfort.

The current V-O adapter and threadless stem is much stiffer, has the quill stem advantage of being able to quickly adjust the bar height plus the threadless stem advantage of taking the bar off without undoing the bar wrap and taking off one of the Ergo shifters. For me, utility trumps aesthetics.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Scooper said:


> I originally had a Nitto Technomic quill stem on it (110mm extension), and it was too flexy for comfort.
> 
> The current V-O adapter and threadless stem is much stiffer, has the quill stem advantage of being able to quickly adjust the bar height plus the threadless stem advantage of taking the bar off without undoing the bar wrap and taking off one of the Ergo shifters. For me, utility trumps aesthetics.


How about something like a Salsa quill stem? They still make 'em. Stiff, and rather nice-looking at the same time.










.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

^^ Yep; probably lighter than the V-O combo, too.


----------



## george kraushaar (Jan 15, 2007)

Scoop, your Paramount looks just like mine expect mine is all red. I use the Salsa stem on mine.


----------



## pcxmbfj (Nov 11, 2002)

I've been looking for something like Scoopers Paramont but the choices are confusing. Everyone thinks their Schwin or Raleigh is a rare collectors item so my current target is a Gunnar Roadie. What steels are strong, light but not stupid paperthin light? Is 1994 a good starting point for a balance of a traditional frame allowing modern component usage?


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*lugged frames*

I bought my Bob Jackson touring frame -- all lugged -- brand new this winter for about $600 including shipping from England. My previous commuter frame, a De Bernardi SL, I bought on eBay for $400. It was a brand new frame that had hung in a bike shop unsold for many years.


----------



## george kraushaar (Jan 15, 2007)

In the past six months I've been able to find four bikes that fit your specs. I had made the decision at the end of the year to return to steel. I bought a new Gunnar Roadie, but then I started perusing Craigslist and used bike shops and found a '91 Paramount with complete Campy for $750, a DeRosa Giro d'Italia (my fave), and lastly a 94 Bianchi Virata. These three are all lugged, in excellent condition, and ride perfectly. I read Craigslist all the time and the bikes you want are indeed out there, and many can be had for a song.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

pcxmbfj said:


> I've been looking for something like Scoopers Paramont but the choices are confusing. Everyone thinks their Schwin or Raleigh is a rare collectors item so my current target is a Gunnar Roadie. What steels are strong, light but not stupid paperthin light? Is 1994 a good starting point for a balance of a traditional frame allowing modern component usage?


Early nineties is a good starting point; most manufacturers were using OS tubesets by then and most frames had 130mm rear dropout spacing. I'd confine my search to frames made with OS tubes (especially if you need a larger frame and/or are a Clyde) and 130mm spacing

I'd be looking for frames built with Reynolds 853, True Temper S3 or OX Platinum, or one of the Columbus Niobium (Spirit, Life) or Nivacrom (Zona) steels.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

george kraushaar said:


> Scoop, your Paramount looks just like mine expect mine is all red. I use the Salsa stem on mine.


How 'bout a picture?


----------



## PTV (Nov 16, 2008)

Why lugged ? Lugs are nice and all but they are what turns a $800 frame into a $1600 frame. Why not get a TIG welded steel frame ?
If you want an "inexpensive" lugged frame (a bit like saying you want an inexpensive hand made suit) the go for the Kona or a Soma Speedster.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I've got my eye on the Soma Speedster as well. My only minor dislike is the lack of a pump peg. However, that's easily added with a zip-tie. Great frameset and sweet looks. The included matching fork completes it too. Bikeman.com has the lowest price I've seen on it, even better than biketiresdirect.
EDIT: www.ride-this.com has an even better price.


----------



## dd74 (Aug 2, 2007)

If you want a lugged Serotta for $125, and if the frame fits, I'd move like the wind on this deal.








https://raleigh.craigslist.org/bik/1188477895.html

A Serotta Colorado (lugged) for $400.








https://www.serotta.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59715

And for the Ti Serotta enthusiasts, here's a Serotta Legend Ti frame for $400 incl. wheels, forks and headset. 









I'd move on any of these three, but I just happened to buy a one of 100 hand built lugged Lemond frames created by Billato Brothers in Italy.


----------



## shaochieh (Apr 19, 2002)

Try a GIOS frame. I don't think it is too expensive fora classic Itlian frame and you have the choice of fame in 1cm intervals.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

PTV said:


> Why lugged ?


Tradition. Repairability. History. And, they just plain look cool. :thumbsup: 

Nothing against TIG'd steel frames, that's what my current main bike has. But they do look a bit like a 'skinny aluminum' frame. Lugged steel doesn't (unless we're talking some very early Vituses? Even then...).
.


----------



## pcxmbfj (Nov 11, 2002)

*In pursuit of steel*

Thanks all for the excellent suggestions.

Currently rides are a '93 Litespeed Ultimate 60cm and a Trek 5200 60cm. 

A steel frame would be a good arrow in the quiver and I want something beyond ordinary but not extravagant. 

I check ebay and craigslist constantly but am in no hurry. Hesitate on ebay because I am unsure of geometry and sizing. Want a less aggressive geometry, not sold on compact, and a good deal.

Opinions on Viner (ebay frame and fork NOS $3500, or Specialized Allez cro-mo?


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I left the Gios Compact Pro off my list because you said "inexpensive" and I wasn't sure if it qualified any more. I rode one for 3 years, 10,000+ miles and it was a great bike with a flawless paint job and chrome. Mine only cost about $700 with the chrome fork, but Excelsports.com is now selling them for $1000 frame only plus $300 or more for the fork. So, if $1,300 is inexpensive for you, definitely take a look at Gios. I miss that bike but mine was about 1-2 cm too small for me, so I sold it.


----------



## shaochieh (Apr 19, 2002)

I have a GIOS sitting on my bike rack and it is the most solid bike I have in my inventory. No noise from the drive train at all like on my carbon frames. Not cheap but beautiful.


----------



## galbraithrider (Feb 7, 2006)

Traitor Cycles Exile frame 700 for the frame and they have some pretty cool lugs and paint jobs...


----------



## Rick from Lafayette (Oct 1, 2008)

I have a brand new (500 miles?) Gios Compact ($995) and Gios fork ($295) that I will sell for $500 plus shipping. Size: 50cm


----------

